

Are you addicted to (email, the web, coffee, alcohol, etc.)? - mathoda
http://mathoda.com/archives/203

======
brooksbp
I clinically have a significant sign of addiction towards email, the web,
coffee, alcohol, weed, snowboarding, listening to music, and the best...
hacking!!!

Should I seek help?

~~~
spydez
Yes. With proper help, you could add a few more to your list.

------
mstefff
This doesn't seem to differentiate between an addiction and a hobby.

------
lacker
Everyone's joking around in these comments, but... in my current job (working
for a huge silicon valley company) I hear quite a few stories of people
addicted to speed pills or similar "uppers" because they need the energy to
keep up with work. Or Ambien, after a lot of irregular sleeping schedules. A
lot of times it's hard to admit it because it's tied up with feelings of
worrying you're not good enough. But a lot of people say it's okay, too.

Anyway, I'd be curious what the HN community thinks about the more-addictive
but arguably-better-for-working sorts of drugs.

~~~
rms
Also, Melatonin is available OTC in the USA and is a much more reasonable way
of correcting irregular sleep schedules. The pills are usually 3mg but most
doctors recommend taking 1mg which is closer to the body's normal amount of
melatonin. 5-HTP (straight up serotonin) would also help with sleep.

------
jsmcgd
Seems like it needs a 5th question. Perhaps: how long could you have answered
positively to these questions?

------
mrtron
Email/web/coffee/alcohol/hacking 1\. yes/yes/yes/yes/yes 2\.
yes/yes/yes/yes/yes 3\. yes/yes/yes/yes/yes 4\. yes/yes/yes/yes/yes

Is this list flawed or me?

------
nazgulnarsil
internet porn: ultimate enemy of productivity

------
brett
Why even try to make it into an acronym when you have to work that hard for
it?

------
crxnamja
Shit. I drink too much. Maybe not first thing in the morning, luckily;)

------
kleevr
yep

------
redorb
first response "No way, I can quit any time" ... then I hear the song ...

Breath it in and breath it out and pass it on it's almost out We're so
creative and so much more We're high above but on the floor It's not a habit
it's cool I feel alive If you don't have it your on the other side The deeper
you stick it in your vein The deeper the thoughts there's no more pain I'm in
heaven I'm a god I'm everywhere I feel so hot It's not a habit, it's cool I
feel alive If you don't have it your on the other side I'm not an addict
(maybe that's a lie)

It's over now, I'm cold, alone I'm just a person on my own Nothing means a
thing to me Oh, nothing means a thing to me

Youtube video here: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-3DzM1KSnU>

